# General > Recipes >  Salmon cut beef - how to cook

## hez4

Looking for some advice on how best to cook a salmon cut of beef, so that its nice and tender? Thanks.

----------


## H

I got this for New Year and did the following:
Brown all over in frying pan
Stick in slow cooker at 11.30pm with an onion
Take out at 13.00 next day - fab!

----------


## TAFKAL

Check out the Waga Mama cookbook for Wagu beef. Supposed to use kobi or wagu steak but fillet works too. It's delicious!

----------

